# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  اقتراح عضوية اسفيرية

## mohanur

*العضوية 
الاخوة في المريخ في الدم وفي الفرح  ليس لأننا لانحزن لخسارة المريخ ولكنا دوما في فرح بوجوده       تحية طيبة 
     انا متابع للمنتدى منذ سنين قد تكون هذه اول مشاركة لي  لظروف عملي  ولكن لدي موضوع اعتقد انه مهم لبناء المريخ واستعادة بريق البطولات لنا  و نحن نعلم  حجم الصرف وتدني قيمة الجنيه السوداني  نعلم منذ الان بأن المريخ بحاجة لتجانس نعم ولكن نحتاج  للاعب سوبر وهذا لايكون بالتمني او انتظار السيد الوالي  المهم موضوعي بسيط    منذ كنت في السودان وانا اعيش خارج العاصمة واتمنى الحصول على عضوية المريخ الكيان لاحس اني ابادله جزءا يسيرا من الفرح الذي ظل يعطيني اليه ولكني صدمت بكون الحصول على العضوية من شروطه  السكن  والذي يمكن التحايل عليه كما نعلم ولكنه لايفيد الكيان على المستوى البعيد في الدعم ولا اختيار مجالس الادارات   . وهذا القانون على حسب علمي قانون لوزارة الشباب والرياضة لذا من الصعب تغيره  فكرتي التي اطرحها هي  محاولة عمل عضوية  شرفية اليكترونية عبر الاسفير ( دي عجبتني حبيت ادخلا في النص  ) بمعني الضغط لو تطلب الامر على الموقع الرسمي للنادي بفتح عضوية شرفية بأرقام مسجلة يتبع فيها التوصية والتثنية لنيل العضوية والالتزام بالدفع النقدي المحدد  بحساب تحت ادارة النادي شهريا سنويا مقدما او 6 اشهر  مع ارسال البطاقة عبر الايميل بطاقة عضوية شرفية مع نموذج خطاب شكر فيها موقعة من النادي للدعم في المسيرة .لايتمتع العضو الاليكتروني بحقوق العضوية في المجالس الانتخابية والجمعية العومية وحضورها الا عبر اكمال العضوية الحالية  الكاملة المتوافقة مع شروط الوزارة ولكن يحق له دخول النادي كعضو شرفي      الموضوع من اخرو  نحنا بره السودان بنحب المريخ والقليل الدائم خير من الكثير المنقطع من الاقطاب     معذرة لمن هم في الداخل ان اثقلنا عليكم  لكن ان رأى الاعضاء ان الفكرة جديرة بالتفعيل ارجو البدء بما هو ممكن لتفعيلها بأسرع مايكون                في الغربة مشتاق لأخوي المرياخبي عشان افرح معاهو وقت دخول المريخ  واطلع الشارع فرحان بعد النصر  واعشقه وقت الهزيمة ان حصلت لاقدر الله لانه اعطاني من قبلها وبعدها الفرح دهرا بوجوده   انه المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الصميم
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*اولا مرحب بيك الحبيب‏mohanurونتمى ان تواصل المشاركة بالمنبر اعجبني جداً اقتراحك واتمنى ان يجد من يطرحه ع ادارة النادي حتى يساهم الكل في دعم مسيرة النادي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مقترح جدير بالاحترام ولا اظن ان هنالك صعوبة فى التنفيذ بل يحتاج لجهد من الادارة بمطالبة الوزارة بيغير صيغة القانون
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كلام في التنك

*

----------


## mohanur

*ياشباب ومريخابي كسلاوي والبقية عليكم الله اسعو في الموضوع دا والله ممكن يتطور من عضوية اسفيرية  ونعمل متجر الكتروني وكثير من الاشياء زي المدريديستا وكدا والله انا بيستغربو هنا لمن يكون لاعب الريال والبايرن واتابع المريخ مع انو بشجع الريال بس دا المريخ وكتيرين ولهانين اكتر عايزين فناائل للنادي يعني في اوربا اي زول يتبرع ويرسلو ليهو من النادي زي 50 فنيلة مامكتوب فيها اسم ولا نمرة (الزول ممكن يطبعا براهو) والبيستلمهم مايعمل حاجة غير يخزنهم عندو والبيطلب عبر المتجر تصلو  وطبعا اسعار الفنائل بتكون كمثال حوالي 20 يورو  دولار    باوند   للواحدة  .... زائد حق الشحن يعني البيستلم ماعليهو اي شئ بس يحول القروش السودان ويفتح ايميلو كل يوم ويستلم الطلبات من رئاسة النادي ويتواصل مع الطالب ومعظم التلفونات مجانا او واتس وكدا  ( سيديهات للكؤوس والمباريات القديمة    نماذج للكؤوس الخارجية ميداليات ...صور لعيبة وبوسترات ) المهم عليكم الله انا لي سنتين عايز فنيلة اصلية ما النوع البيتفرش برا وبعد تغسلو يبهت اصلية ....
انا رديت بس تفعيل للموضوع واضافة
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*ياخ انت كلامك 100٪‏

ياريت الشباب القريبين من الادارة يوصلو الاقتراح ده
كلنا شوق لدعم الزعيم
                        	*

----------

